# On Confessional Subscription



## eqdj (Jun 22, 2009)

Well...

I wanted to ask for resources (books, articles, audio) on Confessional Subscription, but before I did, I thought I better check out this forum's previous posts.

This is what I found:

2003-09-15
http://www.puritanboard.com/f30/subscriptionism-do-you-agree-60/

2006-08-29
http://www.puritanboard.com/f30/modes-confessional-subscription-15428/

2006-10-17
http://www.puritanboard.com/f30/what-does-mean-confessional-16437/

2006-10-21
http://www.puritanboard.com/f30/help-forms-subscription-16552/​Y'all are a great resource.

Thank you all!


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 22, 2009)

You may also find this helpful: (_The Practice of Confessional Subscription_ by David W. Hall)

Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - The Practice of Confessional Subscription (Paperback) Hall 9780965036757


----------



## Sven (Jun 22, 2009)

Go with this book: Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - The Practice of Confessional Subscription (Paperback) Hall 9780965036757

-----Added 6/22/2009 at 03:57:35 EST-----

I see Scott beat me too it. Oh, well this confirms that you should read the book.


----------

